# Have you noticed a decline in salmonfly numbers?



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

What happened to Utah's salmonfly? | KSL.com


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Well written article and congrats on the series thus far on KSL.com . I hope it's bringing you some satisfaction.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting that article. I (we) have noticed fewer salmonflies on the North Slope of the Uintas.


----------

